# Landes de Gascogne good cycling spots?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well a change of plans for our French sojourn. Fancied Provence but I'd prefer to go there May or September, so we'll save that one. Like to have plenty of time on a coast, so now thinking Landes des Gascogne between the mouth of the Gironde and Biarritz. We have spent 4 weeks here in a caravan, in two spots, but we'll be a tad more mobile this time, though if we like the sites/pitches we get, we could well stay 3 nights at a time.

Which is a long introduction to the question. I remember fondly some dedicated cycle paths, and cycling in shade through pine trees just back from the coast. I also remember striking out on a cycle route (well the detailed paper map claimed it was) to spend hours emulating Laurence of Arabia with no shade pushing the bike through sand :-(

So, what cycling spots do members remember and can recommend?

TIA,

Dave
The caveat is we'll chase the sun if it isn't there!


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Dave, 
it was a while ago ('90 to be precise) but we cycled all around Mimizan. The site we stayed at was on Etang d'Aureilhan. The cycle tracks weren't up to much but the roads were quiet. A little tip for the next time you find yourself cycling on sand, let some air out of the tyres like John Wayne would and you should have no trouble. Bet you looked good in a teatowel though

Noel

PS, Bump :roll:


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Dave

We were down that way about five weeks ago on a stop-over on our way to the Pyrenees. We stayed for a couple of nights in the municipal camping at Audenge on the Arcachon Basin. There was a cycle path on the track bed of an old railway line which ran from Biganos to Anderos, complete with a proper hardcore base, no sand and nothing much in the way of gradients. At Audenge it was located immediately east of the town, between that and the campsite, and was well signposted.

The down side is that you are just outside the very touristy Arcachon Basin area rather than out in the wilds.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Sandy, that's exactly the sort of thing I was after. We haven't been to Arcachon area, so we might go there first before moving further on down the Cote Sauvage.

Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi dave ,
been there every year for the last 4 so we love it  
great for cycling, we start at Arrachon [there is a aire there] then long drive down the isolated coast to the Biscarosse area with plenty cycling and aires . the best we think is at navarrosse right by the lake with a cycle along the canal into bisccarose, The beach aire at bicarosse plage is shaded and by the beach but " the underground bomb testing facility is nearby " so the ground will move beneath the van :roll: 
From hear south its good scenic countryside until mimizan a large aire mainly foe the beach people 8) further south towards Bairitz its good but busier.
To the north of Bordeaux along the estuary its classic wine country with few aires but plenty wild camping alongside the chateau`s :lol:

The cote sauvage is north of Bordeaux towards Royan and the brilliant Coubre forest.

boy am I now upset
 

tramp


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Cheers, Russell 

Think the bodyboard has to get packed as well 

I can picture a map with cote sauvage further down, so where that image came from I have no idea!

Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

no problem Dave,

I stand corrected as the trem "cote sauvage " is the savage coast so that could mean anywhere the natives go   

but we use the term for the area between Royan and the La rochelle

Tramp


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Bump!


 The cycle track runs from arachon just about all the way to the spanish border. We did it about 10 years ago. dead flat all tarmac briliant every time the track crosses a road barriers automatic come down to stop cars crossing the track. Every 1/2 mile liitle stalls sell pate & flock the local brew free sample are given .the track is dead straight mostley really great i am sure you will enjoy. We are at present east of paris having been to Le mans , we are in the forest of Compienge ( where the armistice was signed) we are heading to the site where the V2 here built tomorrow, then crossing Zeebrugge to HUll on sat pm , home at Leeds 9am Sun.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

*did the earth move for me*

hi we have just returned from biscarrosse,and can say we had a fantastic time ,but the earth did not move for us,?? must have missed it . did climb the pyla de dune thought i would have a heart attack .cant wait to go again france is fantastic the way it provides aires for next to nothing ,we could do with it here ,????? june


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I have had many holidays on the coast from Royan down to Biaritz.
I would thoroughly recommend Arcachon for a visit and as already mentioned the coast from there South is excellent flat cycle country on purpose built cycle paths.
The Pyla Dune is well worth the climb, but take it easy!
The shell fish in the area are excellent.
Just one note.....the Sea is bl**dy cold!

Have a great time.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just giving this a bump in the hope of more cycling ideas. 

We leave on Thursday for 15 days around the Royan , Ile de Re and Ile de Oleron areas. 

Saw somewhere that someone had down loaded cycle tracks on on of the Ile's but searched everywhere and nothing like. 

Will do Aires and some sites as we need Wifi now and then for work. 


Many thanks, 
Mandy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave - can't actually help with question - but here are a few links I found - knowing you - you will have them already...

http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/France-Cycle-Routes-120.html

http://www.lulu.com/content/3709947

When are you off?

Carol


----------

